# What are these bugs(mites?) and best fix



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

We discovered some bugs that are so small its hard to tell what they even look like. I attached a pic to the best of my low light macro capability. They are about the size of clover mites, but not the striking red color. What are these and aside from suggesting to reduce humidity and clean the areas, are there any good DIY chemicals to treat windows and all the nooks and crannies ?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hankhill11 said:


> We discovered some bugs that are so small its hard to tell what they even look like. I attached a pic to the best of my low light macro capability. They are about the size of clover mites, but not the striking red color. What are these and aside from suggesting to reduce humidity and clean the areas, are there any good DIY chemicals to treat windows and all the nooks and crannies ?
> View attachment 649791
> 
> View attachment 649792


Howdy!

Nice to meet you!

Where are you located, city/county and state/province?


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

I am in Wisconsin, about 20 minutes west of Milwaukee in Waukesha county.


----------

